# EAS Andro-6???



## jstagich97 (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea what was in this? I used it about 12-15 years ago, and it was unreal.  I've tried to find something like it more recently, but have failed. Any help would be great.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 4, 2012)

That was Good Ol' DHEA + ANdrostenedione + tribulus.

If you liked that product you would be re-united with the AndroSeries products which all convert into the intermediate steroids --androstenedione (diol) 4AD, etc.......

-Matt


----------



## jstagich97 (Jan 4, 2012)

If what I found is what you're talking about, that stuff got expensive. AndroHard seems to be the one.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 4, 2012)

jstagich97 said:


> If what I found is what you're talking about, that stuff got expensive. AndroHard seems to be the one.



Innovation costs money and the delivery system of the hormones is much better now.  Remember transdermal 4-AD, well it was awesome and cheap, but now to get similar results it isn't nearly as easy.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 5, 2012)

jstagich97 said:


> If what I found is what you're talking about, that stuff got expensive. AndroHard seems to be the one.



I am not sure "what you found" but I know EAS old ANDRO-6 was a simple androstenedione+trib+DHEA stack.

AndroHard v3 --- Epi/Androsterone Enanthate that converts directly into 5a-androstenediol ---and DHT.

It is pretty bad ass stuff.

-Matt


----------

